# Neighbours form human chain around a mum’s house in Bristol to stop eviction



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

Beautiful. Just beautiful.



> A woman facing ‘revenge eviction’ has been given a lifeline after her neighbours gathered to form a human chain around her home.
> 
> Nimo Abdullahi, 39, claimed her landlord tried to kick her and her five children out of their home after she complained about the rising damp.
> 
> ...




Neighbours form human chain around a mum's home to stop bailiffs from kicking her out


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2016)

Ah, just saw this... Big up the people of Brizzle! 

More of this kind of thing!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 23, 2016)

Number of posters up there.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 23, 2016)

Nevermind evicting the tenant the landlord should be strung up by the balls for failing to maintain the property.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2016)

Watch: Neighbours blockade street to stop 'revenge eviction'


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm quite moved by this. Gone a long way to restoring my faith in humanity. Well done all involved.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 23, 2016)

good on them, that's "people power"  - how about the landlord does one and/or repairs the property ?


----------



## weepiper (Sep 23, 2016)

Excellent. Reminds me of Mrs Barbour's Army.
Mary Barbour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

